# "Some import operations were not performed"



## exposed (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm using Lightroom 3.3 and I'm on a Mac OS-X 10.6.7.
I have started using Lightroom to organize and clean up images on my hard drive. I have been importing images on and off for a week and I have about 5500 images imported and in folders. I basically imported NEFS and then I started importing JPEGS that had post work done. I got about half ways through importing then I got a message when I clicked on import." Some import operations were not performed." I went into preferences and under General clicked on "Treat Jpeg files next to raw files as seperate photos". When I click on import now whether it's jpegs or nefs I get the same message. Inside the box it says"could not copy a file to the current location"



Can anyone help?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2011)

Could you tell us a little more about the process that you've been going through? When you imported all these existing images from your hard drive, did you use Copy, Move or Add as the import action? The screenshot that you posted tends to suggest that (at least for this last import) you used the Copy or Move action. Was this the same for all the earlier imports? Have you changed destination drive or folder at all? Is there sufficient space on the destination drive?

The 'Treat jpeg files next to raw file as separate photos' option only applies to a RAW+JPEG 'pair' which some cameras allow. It will have no effect if you are importing a mixed bunch of unrelated raw and jpeg files.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it always those specific files?  I've seen that before, and resaving the files in PS then allowed them to import correctly.


----------



## exposed (Jun 17, 2011)

I imported all my nefs as 'copy as DNG' then I imported 'processed' jpegs however I was getting a 'can't import' or something to that effect when I proceeded to put them in a file not while importing. I clicked stop or quit and they then proceeded with no problem however it was following this procedure I got this message. I deleted my system prefs and updated to 3.4.1 but I still get the same message. The same message appears when I try to import NEFS.


----------



## exposed (Jun 17, 2011)

It's working!!!!!!! I don't know why but i've got my fingers crossed.


----------

